# DIY diffusion for small aqauiums prototype --- will it work?



## fishyfishy (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi. I was reading that topic about using a cigarette filter for diffusion last night and I got to thinking (watch out, this could get scary...). I don't really like the cigarette filter idea only because of the risk of putting harmful things in my aquarium. However I remembered someone mentioning that you could use a bamboo chopstick instead. 
I don't have any bamboo chopsticks (just wood ones) but I did have a bamboo skewer... ya know, those things you use to cook kabobs. I cut the skewer to about 1 inch and jammed it into the tubing about 3/4 of the way. 
I then placed the tubing in a clay pot through the hole in the bottom (back) of it. 
I then tested the set up with an air pump at different pressures thanks to a gang valve as I don't have my DIY CO2 source put together yet. lower pressures seem to make smaller bubbles. Is that a good thing or a bad thing..... or niether? I am totally new to planted aquariums and co2. in fact i'm still fairly new to fish tanks in general.
so....do you guys think that this set up will work well in a 5 gallon tank when I hook my co2 up with it? 

Here's a diagram of the set up (note: it is not to scale....espesially the bubbles):


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Pretty interesting. I've been trying to figure out how to get CO2 into my smaller tanks without injecting into filter (noisy).

The cigarette filters should work, but only if unused  I think you can buy them seperately (might be for cigars).


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont see why that wouldnt work, but what is the flower pot for?


----------



## fishyfishy (Jun 6, 2004)

The pot is so the CO2 bumps around bit under the pot before it escapes upward. This should--in my mind--help the CO2 dissolve better....or is that a misconception? I already have pots in my aquarium decor to provide a good place to hide for my fish and I just think that they look cool too (especially when java moss starts growing on them). And since I already had it, I thought it might be a helpful component for CO2 diffusion.
Remember, I'm just a beginner so most of my theories are from supposition not experience. That's why I want to know if you experienced people out there can tell if this is a good idea or not. And that's why I called it a prototype.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Why not use a glass diffuser instead? Or a micro bubbler? they work very well.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Do you have a ph and kh test kit? if so then you can test to determine your co2 levels and find out if your idea works.


----------



## seed (Jun 23, 2004)

Why not use a DIY co2 bell instead?

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/

Scroll down until you see the Reactors part. Its the first suggestion.


----------

